# Any one done the fast diet/ 5:2 diet



## beanie1978

Hi lovely ladies,
I wondering if anyone as tried this diet and if so did it work. I'm so desperate to lose weight and don't want to start this diet if I'm unlikely to see results.
Many thanks x


----------



## tina_h75

I'm starting this diet tomorrow. My friend has been on it 2 weeks and lost 7lbs.


----------



## beanie1978

Thanks Tina for your reply that sounds really promising. I'm going to start my first fast day tomorrow fingers crossed I lose something. How is your first fast day going?? Please keep me updated how your getting on x


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Erm... What is the 5:2 diet?


----------



## caz_hills

I was just gonna to post this thread! Been reading about this diet and I want to try it. Can you really eat normally including snaks five days a week then fast for two? Are there any good websites to look at? x


----------



## tina_h75

there is a book you can get, I got mine from amazon for about £3.50 called The Fast Diet by Dr Michael Mosley. 

The theory is that you can eat normally ( obviously not to excess ) for 5 days a week with 2 fast days in between. I am having my fast days on mon & weds and it works because you know you can eat normally the following day. 

Yesterday was my first day and I ate breakfast quite late so filled up on black coffee and water before. I had a piece of weightwatchers toast with a poached egg, then a 51 cal slim a soup for lunch and dinner was a weightwatchers fish pie. In total it came to 430 cals so my night time treat was an options hot choc and a sugar free jelly which was 10 cals. 

I admit I was hungry and I did feel quite tired but I am going to stick to it.

forgot to add, its 500 calories a day for women and 600 for men!


----------



## tina_h75

I started the 5:2 diet 6 days ago and have lost 5lb so far. My friend is on her third week and has lost 9lb whilst eating normally in between her fast days. If you believe the research that has been done into this then the health benefits alone are worthwhile.


----------



## beanie1978

Omg!!! Tina fab results you must be so please. I've just done my second fast day and god its hard. What have you been eating and have you felt hungry? I weight in on tuesday and will let you know how I get on.


----------



## tina_h75

weightwatchers bread and soup is great and sugar free jelly is 10 cals and really helps when you need something sweet. I am going to weigh in again on Tuesday morning because my next fast day is Monday. We can keep each other motivated!


----------



## Feebie

I am about to start my third week of 5:2. I am doing 2 x 36 hour fasts per week and have lost 4lb so far, my husband has lost 8lb :growlmad:

I recommended you do some research before taking up this diet, especially if you are TTC as apparently it can have adverse effects on female fertility. There is also a great documentary about the science behind and benefits of fasting diets: Horizon - eat fast and live longer (think its on Youtube).
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## beanie1978

Hi freebie 
Well done on your weight loss. Can I ask why your doing 36 hrs instead of 24 hrs ? And are you still only 500 cals in that 36 hrs. Thanks for the you tube tip will have a look

How have you gotten on Tina are you finding it better the longer you do it?? How is your friend getting on?

Well first weight in done 4.8 lbs lossed  I'm so please!!! Long may it continue. It's my third fast day I've made sugar free jelly ( thanks Tina ) to try and help with the sugar cravings. 
Good luck ladies


----------



## Feebie

beanie1978 said:


> Hi freebie
> Well done on your weight loss. Can I ask why your doing 36 hrs instead of 24 hrs ? And are you still only 500 cals in that 36 hrs. Thanks for the you tube tip will have a look
> 
> How have you gotten on Tina are you finding it better the longer you do it?? How is your friend getting on?
> 
> Well first weight in done 4.8 lbs lossed  I'm so please!!! Long may it continue. It's my third fast day I've made sugar free jelly ( thanks Tina ) to try and help with the sugar cravings.
> Good luck ladies

Hi, 36 hours was recommended on some of the information I read, apparently sleeping through the night without having a large meal to digest will help with better weight loss. 
Im allowing myself 600cals as I'm breastfeeding, it is pretty difficult but knowing I can have a nice breakfast the following morning really helps. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## beanie1978

Hi feebie
I never really though about as 36 hr but your right I had my last food 8 pm Monday then 500 cals until Wednesday 9am ish x


----------



## beanie1978

Hi girls,
Hope you are all doing ok. Have just finished my 2nd week and lossed 0.8lb a bit gutted to be honest :-( but on a brighter note 5.6 lb in two weeks so not to shabby.
How are you all getting on x


----------



## Feebie

Well done Beanie1987, thats an impressive loss. Its going pretty slow for me, about to start my 4th week and have lost only 5lb :(
Trying to keep motivated!


----------



## RachA

I've just posted a thread about this - i looked through all the recent threads and didn't see this one for some reason.

I'm doing this as i know a few people who have done it with success. I bought a book off Amazon by a lady - i think her name is Kate - i just typed 5:2 into the amazon ebook search. I haven't read through the whole book so i don't know everything about it.

At the moment i am doing 2 fast days and 5 normal days but if i find that i am not loosing then i will increase to 3 fast days. I am also following - roughly - 500cals but you can also work out exactly how many calories you should have taking your weight and age into account. For me that is 474cal.
Today is my second fast day and i am finding it hard. I found the first one hard too. 


What are people doing about meals that are suitable for the whole family on the fast days? I've been really poorly and am still lacking in energy in a big way - doing one meal for the family is hard enough and there is no way that i could do a separate one for me. My OH really needs meals with a lot of calories in as he is underweight as it is.


----------



## MamaByrd

You guysssss!!! Stop starving yourselves! Man, this "diet" is so unhealthy....

Let's put it this way, by starving yourselves you lose 1, maybe 2 pounds a week?

People who eat 1200-1500 calories a day lose that much! And they get to EAATTTT.

The research is correct. Intermediate fasting *IS* good for you. But they're talking 12 hours a week. Not 48! Your body is going to just learn to store fat to keep up for when you starve again! And plus, when you stop this "diet" you will without a doubt  gain the weight back, plus more probably.

I'm sorry I'm so blunt, but it's true! If anyone needs any help, meal plan, exercise plan, whatever it is please feel free to message me. Don't hurt your bodies anymore! You need to eat to lose weight!

______________________________________________________________________
I'm not just talking out of my ass :haha: My OH is a registered dietician & personal trainer. He also created me a diet & exercise plan and in less than 2 weeks I have lost 4 pounds while never being hungry.


----------

